
Steve Jobs lost $219 million since Macworld - nreece
http://macenstein.com/default/archives/1078
======
tlrobinson
And Larry Page and Sergey Brin lost a combined $10 billion in the past month,
and a lot of other people have lost a lot of money too... so what?

------
olaf
I wouldn't say 'lost'.

You can somehow compare stock prices to a closed gas ballon.

If temperature changes it grows and shrinks but it doesn't loose gas.

~~~
eru
Nice picture.

